# Brother MFC 420CN Drivers



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

I just installed Ubuntu Linux. I downloaded the CUPSWRAPPERMFC420CN-1.0.2-3.i386.deb and MFC420CNlpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb. I entered the "sudo aa-complain.cupsd" command and the "sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model" commands as instructed in the prerequisites. 

I do not have a root directory, or a usr directory. And the drivers, although installed, and the system recognizes them, but get "error while printing" error when I do try to print. ray:

I have no clue what I am doing wrong, but I don't want to deal with MS anymore. I am going cold turkey, and gonna learn this system. Is there anyone that knows what I am doing wrong? 

Thanks. Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I think that you need to do a little updating. You are currently running version 7.04. The currently supported version is 8.10. I would like you to this site. Then you need to download one of those two iso files for the different versions. Both of them will work for you. Then you need to burn a new LiveCD. Next you will need to install the new version of Ubuntu, I am guessing that you have just started with ubuntu. But if you have anything special then I would back it up. I think that after that you might not have the same problems.

If you have any problems with that just let me know and I can see what I can do to help you with it.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Thnk you. I downloaded the new ISO for 8.10, created a new disk, upgraded my system to 8.10 and still get an error when printing. When I attempt to print, I get the Print Screen with the following information: 

Printer Name : MFC-420CN
Default
type: CPS:MFC420CN
location: joe-desktop
comment: Brother MFC-420CN

All of that is correct. When I try to print out of Open Office.org I get

OpenOffice.org 2
Error while printing 
OK

That's it. 

I noticed that I do not have any terminal screens, and I don't have a root directory. Will that make a difference here.? 

Thanks for your help. Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I will answer your bottom question first and then hit the top one.


> I noticed that I do not have any terminal screens, and I don't have a root directory. Will that make a difference here.?


If you need to get a terminal then you need to go the Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal. If you click and drag that to the tool bar at the top then you will see and icon there, for quick access. 

As for root directory, you do have one, or at least you should. If you go to Places -> Computer -> File System, then you should be in the root folder. Root is normally written as a /.

I am going to have to do a little searching on your printer to see if there are any known problems with it and ubuntu. So it might take me a day or so to come back with an answer for that one. But, I will have one for you.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanx wmorri. I am really new at this, and I want to get rid of Windows all together. Once I get used to the new system, I know I will be able to do that. I am 66 years old, and use the computer every day. I normally use Access, but want to find an alternative where I can create databases for work and home. I do appreciate all the help. Thank you largely. I will pay more attention to the errors and include them in each post. Thanks. Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend that you have a look at this page. It talks about installing the brothers drivers, and how to set it up.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

wmorri, I did all the things you suggested. I checked the instructions on the various web sites, followed all the instructions. I installed the updates, using the LPR driver first. Then the CUPS drivers. When I try to print, it recognizes my printer and all it's options, but when I attempt to print anything, it continues to give me the same "Error while printing" error. I am on Brother site now, trying to make sense of the terminology, but I don't understand what it is talking about. 

I am on the Brother Solutions Center and it talks about things like 
# Printer Driver
# Scanner Driver / Scan-Key-Tool
# PC-FAX Driver
# P-touch/QL-Printer Driver

Then there are the Instructions like: 
# Printer (CUPS) : Driver Install | Print Command | More Information | 
# Printer (LPR) : Driver Install | Print Command | 

I downloaded both, with the LPR first, according to instructions. I installed both.
Since I have a scanner also do I need to do the Scanner before everything will work, or should I just get another printer? 

I am really lost here. I don't do this all the time, and computers are not my life. I am 66 years old. I just want a system that works, and I hate Windows. I'm getting ready to throw in the towel and forget the whole thing.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Ok let me see if I can figure out what we have going here. You have Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10. You have the drivers for your printer installed as per the website. Yet it still gives you this error. I will have to do a little research on this for a day or so, and talk to my other linux people and see if they have any thoughts on it.

Also, I think that it is great that at 66, you are willing to give up windows and go with linux. Don't through in the towel yet. Linux will never be as easy as windows is but I have faith that we can make it.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

wmorri, I don't want it to be as easy as windows. I teethed on a system called CP/M, a few years ago, that very much mimicked UNIX. DOS tried to copy it a little, but failed miserably. I would need to relearn the command syntax that I used to know many years ago, but I am not going to give it up. I want this to work, because once I learn it, I will be able to help others get away from Big M. I would rather open arch any day. It's just the syntax that is getting to me now, cause I am not used to it. I have three books I am reading on Linux. I'll get it. Thanks for your assistance in getting my on the right path though. Once I get my scanner, copier, printer working better, then I can tackle the other things. Away with Access, and Up with PostGre?? I'll do it. Thanks. 
Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Joe,

I am so happy to hear someone that has a positive attitude towards this. I have helped so many people that seem so down trodden by the whole thing that they would just as soon give up as make it work. 

I don't have any experience with PostGre, so I can't be any help there, but I am sure that you will be able to make it work if you want it too.

If I can be of any help, just let me know and I will try my best to help you out.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

That's okay Wmorri, I got PostGre up and running. One down, printing to go. Now if I could just get this printer and scanner working, I'd be ready to make a clean break from You Know Who, or What?/ I've got this entire weekend to check this out. If push comes to shove, I might get another printer. But I do like the scanner. I scan a lot of stuff in and throw away the receipts. I store them on CD's and can print them out anytime I may need them. Be a shame not to be able to use it.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Joe,

Where did you go to learn about PostGre? I am interested in learning about it. I just don't know enough about it yet. I will still see if I can find any thing on that error message.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

wmorri, try this url: http://hocuspokus.net/2008/05/13/install-postgresql...

This is where I went. the commands to install it are as follows: 
$ sudo apt-get install postgresql postgresql-client postgresql-contrib 
$ sudo apt-get install pgadmin3
then
$ sudo su postgres -c psql template1
template1=# ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'password';
-- filling in the password you want in place of 'password'
template1=# \q

same ofr the unix user 'postgres'
$ sudo password -d postgres
$ sudo su postgres -c passwd

All of these instructions are on that site. I am still learning to use postgre because I was a super user of Access in MS and want to switch over to PostGre. I need to get away from Windows completely. Do you want to know why??? Or do you already know why!!!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

$ sudo password -c postgres
NOT -cl postgres


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I already know why, but you can tell me if you want to. I am guessing that it is the same as most people, they are sick of windows or they want to get into linux and are loving it.

Thanks for that link. You might also want to take a look at, http://postgresql.com/docs it will give you a lot of good information, from the people that write the code.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks. I will. Perhaps you can help me with an easy problem... For you!
I am working with Linux, and trying to learn this system. When I try to use apt-get update, my system says that some file is locked. I think it is ker-broken. I know if I rm the /etc/apt/sources.list file, I can rebuild it again with apt-setup, but when I try to rm the /etc/apt/sources.list file, it tells me: 
remove write-protected regular file /etc/apt/sources.list? I say 'y' and it says 
rm: can not remove '/etc/apt/sources.list.' Permission denied. 
So I tried to use 'chmod a="rsx" /etc/apt/sources.list
and it says the Operation is not permitted. 

What can I do here? do I need to change the ownership of the sources.list file in order to delete it? 
I am using the su option but it still does not work. It can't authenticate my password, so I really don't know where to go with this. I never set a password on this system. The only one I have is not what it is looking for. I'm lost. (AGAIN).... 
Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Go to your regular user and try this.

```
sudo rm e/tc/apt/sources.lst
sudo apt-setup
```
If that doesn't work I can figure out another way to go about this.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

OK wmorri, that worked, but now I am trying to do the setup, and it tells me that "lock" is missing. 
Oh! By the way... Happy Easter! 
Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Happy Easter you to!! Can you give me a little more information on this lock that you speak of. Is there any other error message that goes along with it. I haven't used Ubuntu in a little while. But I have some ideas left up my sleeve.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Sure. I was successful in removing the source.list file. Then I typed
apt-get update
In response, I got: 
E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open (13 Permission denied)
E: Unable to lock the list directory. 

Then I typed in: 
sudo apt-get update

Response was: 

E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) 
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib.dpkg/) is another process using it? 

That is the exact and entire error message to both commands. 

Hope you can help. I am stumped at this point. 

Joe


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

wmorri, it might also be helpful to know that I attempted to create an empty file called lock. Apparently this is a reserved word, and it would not allow me to save that file, or create on either. 

Then I tried to apt-get install lock, and that did not work either. So that is why I am stumped.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi Joe,

Where did you create the file called "lock". Can you tell me the path that you would go to to reach it. Also, can you tell me what path it is saying doesn't work for the apt-get install lock.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

OK! I was not successful in creating 'lock'. It would not allow me to save it. But it could be/should be in one of two directories, from what I gather. One of them would be in: 
/var/lib/dpkg/
The other would be in:
/var/lib/apt/lists/
I hope this helps, cause I am lost. I can't do anything without this file. I run aptitude, and it won't get or update or setup or anything without this lock file. So it obviously is pretty important. I would be much obliged if you find out what it is, or where it is, or how to make it or whatever. 

Thanks for all your understanding and work on my behalf. I am going to laugh about all this once I learn this system. I was getting pretty good until this problem came up. Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I will do a little look searching on both of these. It might take a day or so because I am really busy tomarrow, and it is late here. So I will have to check on both of those.

Cheers!


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Two things:

1.


> apt-get update
> In response, I got:
> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open (13 Permission denied)
> E: Unable to lock the list directory.


The permission denied error simply means your user does not have permission to create a file in the /var/lib/apt/lists directory. You need to run instead: 'sudo apt-get update'. The 'sudo' command gives your user temporary superuser privilage. You'll get used to sudo pretty quickly since you'll need to use it to change system settings, hardware configs, install software, or access/create files in directories owned by root. 

#NOTE: "_You'll get used to sudo pretty quickly since you'll need to use it to ... or access/*create files in directories owned by root*._ You're probably trying to create the lock file without using sudo / gksudo, and it fails because your user does not have permission to create lock in the /var/lib/apt/lists or /var/lib/dpkg directories.

------------------

2. After having said that, you don't need to create the lock file yourself. That's a temporary file created whenever you run apt/dpkg. For instance, if you run 'sudo apt-get update', the lock file will be created. If you then attempt to run 'sudo apt-get install program', you will get an error because the lock file already exist. That error being:

```
E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib.dpkg/) is another process using it?
```
You can only run one instance of apt/dpkg at a time. If you receive the above error, it means it's already running. Perhaps in the background such as a system update.


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Rome5. I appreciate that information. As I come up to speed with linux, and learn how to use it, these little tidbits are quite helpful. Others can learn as well. 

I am going through several books on linux, and trying everything. At 66 I am trying to learn a new system, after working with Windows for over 30 years, and watching it go down the potty. I want to learn the equivilent software for linux, and then GOODBYE MS. I can't stand that system. 

Your assistance this day was paramount, as many of the things I am trying to do tell me that it could not access what I was trying to do. Thank you hugely.... 

Joe


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Wmorri, did you see that response? It did work by the way. Now if I could just figure out the original problem with the printing, I'd be sitting pretty. I will probably just go out and get another printer. This one just will not work with linux or the cupswrapper software. Oh well!

I am working on Postgresql, and as soon as I figure it out, I'll let you know. It is running, but I don't know how to set it all up. As I have success with it, I'll let you know. The people that write instructions for it assume that you know all about linux. "Boy" are they wrong! 

Later dude... Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Joe, 

I did see that post. This is the great part about a forum anyone can post on questions. Rome5, has a lot of knowledge that I don't have. So this is a great forum. I would check to see what printers work with your disto first before just going out and getting a new printer. 

A note about Postgresql. I have a book coming to me tomorrow on Practical Postgresql from O'Reily, so I should be able to figure out some stuff to help you, too or we can help each other. You are right about the documentation for a lot of stuff they expect you to know something about the subject.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Wmorri, if that book is good, let me know. I have no problems with buying books, especially for linux. In fact, I always check the local library first. I have gotten lots of books from them. Why pay to let it stay on the shelf. Once I learn it, I don't need the book any more, unless it is really a good reference book. Then I might want to keep it. (smiling) 
You're great Wmorri, as are many of the people on this forum, like Rome5. I appreciate all the help I can get, and if possible, I can help others. (I was a hypnotist before I retired. )

Later.. Joe


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Joe -
Figuring out how to get Brother printers to work in Linux can be a real pain. If you're new to the game you'll probly just get frustrated and start to doubt yourself.
Instead, let's go shopping! Keep the economy moving. 
Look for an HP printer. Not necessarily the latest and greatest - a model that's been around for a year or so would probably be better. HP has the best Linux support, and the Ubuntu family has "hptools" in the repos or in the original install disc. HPtools gives you some of the basic tools you'd expect to see in a Windows installation, like ink levels and such.
I don't know if HPtools is available in some of the other distros but imagine it probly is...
I don't know one thing about databases, but OpenOffice has a database program. Have you looked at it?


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Bartender, 
I am great with databases. I use them all the time, in fact, I develop the databases that we use at the District Attorney's office where I work. I'm quite good at it in fact, but I don't know much about the linux system. I have not look at any database activities in OpenOffice. I will do that. I do, however; want to use Postgresql, and I will master that so I can get completely away from windows, which I can't stand. Only thing they use at work. I would imagine that OpenOffice will be great for small individual database stuff, but I don't see it doing much for multi-user systems. I could be wrong. I'll see. 
I think I am looking for another printer tho. Brother just is not doing it for me. 

Thanks for your input Bartender. I appreciate it. Joe


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I envy your database knowledge. I scratched around in the OpenOffice database for an hour or two and gave up.

EDIT: If you're only used to setting up new printers in Windows, the Linux way will seem very odd. Basic HP drivers are already installed. I have Ubuntu on a laptop, so I took a USB cord and some paper with me to the local Staples, and just started plugging into the HP printers. Go into "Printers" and the printer will either be recognized or not. Some seemed to work better than others. I still haven't bought one so can't recommend an exact model...


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Bartender that is a great idea. I haven't thought about taking a cord with me to try on my computer.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Tell you the truth, I wasn't really comfortable setting up shop in the middle of the store. Although I drop in to the local Staples often, and have spent a good chunk of change there, I was nervous that the store manager was going to tell me to leave.

But they've been cool about it. The first time, one of the kids who works there was a little suspicious, but when I showed him the Ubuntu desktop, and pulled paper and USB cord from my pack, he was OK with it. 

It was easier after the first time. I got over the initial nervousness, and now the kids probly say to each other, "Yeah, he's using that weird Linux stuff; if you go over there he'll start telling you how it's better than Windows so just leave him alone." :tongue:


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

OK Wmorri and Bartender and Rome5, and anyone else that has been trying to Help me with my printing problems. I just purchased a Lexmark X6545 Printer, which is wireless, and is supposed to be compatible with the Unix and Linux operating systems. We shall see in about a week when it gets here. 
Meanwhile, Wmorri, how is that "Practicle PostGresQl" book you have been reading? I am still looking for something that gets into the nitty gritty, down to earth, human understanding type of directions for the average dummy in computers. Databases I know. Servers and stuff, not so much. Thanks for all your input... Joe


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Joe, 

I didn't get the book yet. When my family was in boston they went and looked in the Harvard bookstore because they claimed to have thousands of computer books. Well they did but just online. So, I haven't had the money yet or the time to get the book. I will let you know how it is hopefully a little later when I have the time and the money.

Cheers!


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

That's okay Wmorri.I am still trying to figure this out too. I can't assign a new user because the UID exceeds the MaximalUID, and all I have been able to figure out is that it has something to do with the gdm.conf file. I am getting nowhere fast with this system.
Everything I try to do is thwarted by something. I'm really ready to go back to the basics, and I hate thinking about it. Now this new printer, that was "supposed" to be compatible, seems to be a deskweight, and I can't get it to configure with linux. I've just about had it with the errors and inconsistencies. No wonder there are not many people using linux. I like so many things about it, and Hate the opposition, but I still have to use the computer. It is frustrating. So I will continue to try and get answers, but I can't go much longer like this, no printer and can't get things configured on my computer because of errors that I just don't understand. I'm getting tired.


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

It would seem that no matter what I try to do in linux, it tells me that it failed to Authenticate. When it asks for password, I assume that it is the password that I put in for root or superuser. But no matter, it will not Autheniticate. I "KNOW" that case makes a difference. Already tried that. It just won't Authenticate. Says "Authentication failed"
I am trying to install PostgreSQL anew, and follow the instructions that I am getting, but at every turn I get this Authentication failed message. Is there a way to find out what it is talking about, or to reset the password that it is asking for? I am at wits end here, cause I only use two passwords, and it is neither of those, caps, Sentence case, or all lowercase. It just does not work. HELP!! Glub..glub.. (third time)


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks to all that tried to help me with Linux. I really had high hopes of making it work. I will try again some day, but I guess I will go back to what I know works, and hate every minute of it. I suppose its true that you can't teach an Old dog new tricks. I just don't get it.


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

ok.. OK! Linux is not that easy to give up. Looking through the book, and going thru the exercises. I don't remember what all my passwords are, so I am thinking the best thing to do is re-install it. Is this correct. Can anyone tell this ole man . . . well I didn't mean that literally. I'm a senior, but... well hell yes... I'm 66, so I guess that makes me old in some people's book. But I want this stuff to work. It is much more powerful than what Bill ever wrote. (I think) 
Should I try re-installing to fix the password situation, or what. Can anyone tell me... 

Thanx.. Joe


----------



## Joe West (Mar 23, 2009)

One other ting... Has anyone had any success setting up a Lexmark X6575 WiFi with the Linux system?


----------

